

If you are thinking of getting Vibram Five Fingers this Christmas, read this - withoutfriction
http://writings.withoutfriction.com/thinking-of-vibram-five-fingers-for-running-t

======
wizawuza
"Will you be worried about looking silly while wearing them?" I wear them all
the time.. recently at gyms but used to wear it in the park when it was
warmer.. In both places, I was stopped, asked in a very polite manner either
"what are those?" or "I've seen those, what's your opinion of them?". People
were curious, and while they thought it looked weird, they never once seemed
to look down on me for my funky style. Plus it helps to get the most basic
black color.

------
pkulak
I like the idea, but I don't think I could handle looking that silly. I've
been running in Nike Frees, which are nice, but not all that different from
any other Nike. Can anyone recommend a barefoot simulating shoe that looks
more normal?

~~~
bscofield
The Terra Plana Vivo Barefoot are your best bet - take a look at
<http://www.terraplana.com/vivobarefoot.php>

